# Phantom of the Opera Box Art Tribute Kit



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got myself this big 1/7 scale resin kit for Christmas. I was going to rework the Aurora kit to match the box art, but by the time I bought another plastic kit, the resin base (not that good IMHO) and addressed the head... I figure I could just buy this one.

The box photo is nice... 



















The kit is VERY well done. Hes one of the best large resin figures I have ever seen. I was pleased/surprised to see him rendered in so few parts. The Phantom himself is just four parts, including his mask. The other 13 parts make up the base. Some of the large wall sections, while resin, are hollow cast and not so heavy.



















Of course I will take him home tonight... I want to start work right away... BUT I do have a Robby the Robot with Altaira, Mr. Spock, and the new Moebius Jupiter 2 on my work table!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I have seen this kit before (just in pictures), and this time I notice that the prisoner is simply bloodied, rather than chewed to bits as he is in the original Aurora sculpt, which is overkilll to say the least. This box art tribute prisoner is a definte improvement.

But that got me wondering, Is just the prisoner available as a separate piece that would replace the Aurora prisoner, or failing that, has anyone filled in the "holes" in the Aurora prisoner to render him less extreme, and more like what we see in this box art tribute prisoner?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well the two models arent the same scale. This is something like 14 inches tall. So you couldnt just swap out parts.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeff Yagher is one of the best :thumbsup: Very cool Christmas present indeed!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66,

This is a GREAT kit in the series from Jeff Yagher.:thumbsup:

Here is where I am with my kit...it is HUGE but certainly has the WOW factor going on...









Good luck with your kit. I hope to get back to mine soon!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey cool! Thanks for the pic. Its a very well done kit and not that expensive for what you get. I figured a resin base for the Aurora kit would set me back $50, and a Monogram repop is another $25-$45... and a replacement head is another $15...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You're right...after you add up all the aftermarket stuff...it gets to be expensive and this series is a MUST HAVE for me and anyone who loves the AURORA monsters!

Here is a better pic of just the door so far...need to add the details but you can see the wood grain and rusted handle...












Mike (TRENDON) has built these and has this kit posted on YouTube...The Phantom of the Opera: AURORA Box Art Tribute Monster Model Kit.






MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Is this the resin kit from Monsters In Motion? I have looked at them on their website and they always looked tempting to pick up at some point in time. I can't remember how many they had but it looks like they are down to only this one, Dracula, and The Forgotten Prisoner. I read something on the Clubhouse last night about them being in trouble with Universal or some such thing for producing these.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well when I bought this kit they had two left... so I assume they have one now.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

HUGE fan of Jeff Yagher, but I still like Al Rebeiro's version of this alot. Here is a build-up I did for John Apgar at Posthumous featuring his replacement SET (not just the Phantom head, but a replacement arm, replacement prisoner head and arms and a boxart style nameplate) and Al's base. PRETTY sure you can still get the base, but I KNOW John still sells the parts set for $25 (which is a pretty good deal considering the amount of casting involved). I believe the Luminator I used for this build set me back $10, but it was a few years ago...
Tom


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Frankie Boy said:


> But that got me wondering, Is just the prisoner available as a separate piece that would replace the Aurora prisoner, or failing that, has anyone filled in the "holes" in the Aurora prisoner to render him less extreme, and more like what we see in this box art tribute prisoner?


Thomas Graham's Aurora book says even the sculptor of the Phantom, Bill Lemon, disliked the amount of gore in that kit. For me, seeing that the guy looked like he'd been flayed took some of the fun out of the kit, so I filled up the worst of the wounds with epoxy putty. There's still plenty of blood, but no exposed bone.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought the original prison was pretty cool myself. Over the years the Phantom has been watered down into a sympathetic hero or misunderstood do gooder... but back in the day he was a murdering monster with all kinds of archaic torture devices and traps... 

I wonder where he found a little iguana in the Paris catacombs?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Todd P.:

Ahh, yes, that looks better.

Thanks


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wasn't the resin on the MIM Phantom kit blue? yours looks white?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> Wasn't the resin on the MIM Phantom kit blue? yours looks white?


Mine was poured in a light blue.

MMM


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Frankie Boy said:


> I have seen this kit before (just in pictures), and this time I notice that the prisoner is simply bloodied, rather than chewed to bits as he is in the original Aurora sculpt, which is overkilll to say the least. This box art tribute prisoner is a definte improvement.


I think that the rat chewed prisoner is a highlight of the original kit and I wouldn't ever change it.

~RK~


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

With all due respect, the prisoner doesn't look rat-chewed. He looks more sabre-tooth tiger-chewed! lol


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ok the rats were really hungry... Actually if you have ever seen a body chewed by rats its pretty gruesome. 

I did some work on my figure this morning... there is a seam that runs all around the largely one-piece figure. Its not "bad" but takes some time to rub down with sandpaper and some careful carving. I have about half of it done. There is just one small mould pour plug to remove from the bottom of one foot. NO air bubbles at all. Somehow the Phantom is hollow cast too. Obviously the casting is done professionally in a vacuum chamber. 

The Phantom's head required NO cleanup to speak of. There is a tiny seam on each side of the neck that can be obliterated with an X-Acto. Thats it...

Probably the most "work" went into the hair on the mask casting. There is a bit of a seam through the back of the hair there that needs to be smoothed out and then carved to match the hair detail. Nothing major...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like your work on that door. So far, so great!

"I wonder where he found a little iguana in the Paris catacombs?" With the right paint job, it could be a slimey newt.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats not my door.... but the work is very good so far!


----------

